# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 2013

## ipex

Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 
Importante para aquellos que desean incursionar en proyectos orgánicos de exportación como el Banano, Bluberry, Goldenberry, Esparrago , Uva , Tomate entre otros cultivos de gran aceptación en el mercado mundial, en estos últimos años se ha incrementado sustancialmente los pedidos internacionales , por ello es importante tener este diccionario especializado, Informes: 511-996399096 , Nextel: 358*2440 IPEX  20130910_113700.jpgTemas similares: Diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 2013 Busco tecnico especializado en palta ARÀNDANO / I CURSO ESPECIALIZADO / 15,29,5 y12 / 2011 Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika insumos orgánicos chablor

----------

